# 4- Rockford Fosgate HX2 10" subs just came up for sale



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/library/2000/5_Subwoofers/LIT10683_DVCwoofers_MAN.pdf

A friend is looking to sell 4- of the Fosgate Punch HX2 10" subs. I'm sure you've all had experience with these subs..

How much performance can one expect from 4- of these in an optimally sized vented enclosure?

How low can the box be safely tuned and how much output can one expect..

SELLING CHEAP!!

I've got an 8.5 cf box which I can tune to whatever frequency necessary. At the moment, I've got a pair of JBL W12GTIs in there, it's tuned to 24Hz and they hit exceptionally hard and clean.. I am looking to use those for another project however.

What can I expect from 2+ c.f. per driver at 26 or 28Hz and more than sufficient power for all 4? Fosgate recommends 1 cf @ 35 hz per sub (vented)


----------

